# Monarch 683 plow wiring problems



## simers (Oct 24, 2011)

Sorry I know you've seen this before, but... my harness has 6 wires, blue and yellow ( raise & lower) red and green ( angle cylinders ) and black and brown this is where the problem starts, I've ran power from the battery to the solenoid, and a ground from the battery to the base plate. The thin black and brown wires have been cut in half in the wiring harness that runs to the control box, my question is should the black wire on the pump side be tied into the power side of the solenoid, should the black wire be connected back together and another wire tied into these and hooked back into the power side of the solenoid ? The same question goes for the brown wire, I know it should be hooked into centre terminal of the solenoid, but should it be tied back together and another wire added to it to be ran back to the centre terminal.... it's a 3 post solenoid, and 6 wire harness ( black & brown ) cut in half, no other wires come out of the motor or pump, please help, I have looked at several schematics and the only thing I can see to do is to run the black back to the power side of solenoid, leaving out the control box, and do the same thin with the brown to the centre terminal, any suggestions....


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Simers, Now when you say the black wire on the pump side are speaking of 4 or 6 gauge wire ( electric motor power cable) ?


----------



## simers (Oct 24, 2011)

What I meant was the black ( 16 gauge ) wire from my 6 wire harness, that came cut in two, as well as the brown wire, should the black only be hooked up to the battery sidee of the solenoid, with my positive leed from the battery, or should it be wired into my dual rocker switch control box? And should the brown wire only be tied into the centre post of the solenoid, or should it be wired into the control box as well? Thank you for your reply, I hope this helps you to understand my problem, Simers


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

Here comes the disclaimer; I am by no means a tech or a electrician just a guy trying to help a fellow plower out. And I'm not sure being it is wired into a rocker switch. First thought is the black wire would be the hot/lead to the control and the brown would be the return to control the hydraulic solenoid.In that case the black wire should be hooked to the hot side of the solenoid and as you said the brown to the little center post. This must be a Blizzard plow? PM B&B he may be able to help you out. I own a Boss and he's the guy I really trust and he's very knowledgeable. He's helped me out several times.


----------



## simers (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for your reply, it's an Arctic plow that is giving me this grief, who is Pm B & B, how do I get in contact with him, much appreciated Simers


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

He's one of the senior members on Plowsite.com. Just Private Message him on this site or do a search for B&B. Like I mentioned earlier he's a Boss guy but it wouldn't surprise me if he could help ya. God bless you . Brad


----------



## simers (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey Brad, it's all good, managed to get the wiring all figured out, I'm up and happening waiting for the snow to arrive, thanks for wour assistance, may the snow gods smile upon us, take care Ron


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey anytime, on the help. So what did you have to do?


----------

